# Apple Pay



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Anyone plan to use it?  I like the ease of paying with the phone.  But with all the hacking -- even if it's Apple will it really be secure?  

I don't have a debit card.  Only two bank credit cards.  I don't and wouldn't do any banking from any place but computer at home.  But I guess attaching only a credit card to Apple Pay isn't any different than using the card any other way.  I don't really charge too often when I'm out.  Pay cash for groceries and eating out.  Credit card gets most use for on-line shopping.   

And I still haven't decided -- 6 or 6 Plus.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

the one time only token system Apple is using is supposed to be much safer, they don't get and can't store your CC number just the one use only token 
There might be a way to hack it anyway, but in general is much safer than credit cards where the numbers and expiration date stays the same and anyone can use it


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I basically do the same thing, Sandpiper. I would be less afraid of using the iPhone to pay as using a CC in retail/restaurants where you have to hand over the card to a stranger, & they have your info. on that card. It's like PayPal. I have PayPal, but I don't link it to my bank account, just in case. So, if I have to use PayPal, or I choose to use PayPal, the online store does not get my CC #.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Toby said:


> I basically do the same thing, Sandpiper. I would be less afraid of using the iPhone to pay as using a CC in retail/restaurants where you have to hand over the card to a stranger, & they have your info. on that card. It's like PayPal. I have PayPal, but I don't link it to my bank account, just in case. So, if I have to use PayPal, or I choose to use PayPal, the online store does not get my CC #.


I don't each out much. So far no meal out that I couldn't pay for with cash. Same here about Paypal -- bank account is NOT attached to that. Somewhat related -- NO debit card here.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm planning on using it. I work in e-commerce and tokenization is pretty darn secure compared to other systems in play out there.  I will admit, though, it doesn't hurt that I have a bank that's pretty aggressive when it comes to fraud activity.

Likewise it's always a good idea to keep an eye on one's accounts throughout the month.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

No debit card as well. Thanks for the update.


----------

